# 60" deck removal procedure needed



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Need a Cub procedure for removing the 60" deck on a 3205. 

I can probably do it without the factory procedure, but figure it'll go smoother following their advice.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you tried inputting the model & serial # of your 3205 on the Cub Cadet ****** Manuals website to see if you can download the manuals for your 3205. Hopefully the information you are looking for is there. 

Cub Cadet ****** Manuals


----------

